

C/C++ to LLVM IR to asm.js to C benchmarks - mechazawa
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.compilers.llvm.devel/71989

======
bkaradzic
It's ~3x slower than native on my test (native vs asm.js vs PNaCl):
[https://github.com/bkaradzic/bgfx#30hz-test-for-
browsers](https://github.com/bkaradzic/bgfx#30hz-test-for-browsers)

------
cordite
If the entire codebase gets through to this process, it seems like it would be
no effort to port to another architecture (arm, mips, etc.)

Not saying it is an optimal way to cross compile.

